# My Newest addition -  Logan 200



## notqwik (Mar 4, 2013)

Just got it off the truck and on a cart ..... guy was asking $325 off of CL ..... I gave him $350 because I felt bad!  

Lot of tooling, spare gears and original parts list!  Looks to be a 1942 model.


----------



## autonoz (Mar 4, 2013)

Well that was generous of you. Nice looking lathe, your gonna enjoy getting it up and running.


----------



## notqwik (Mar 4, 2013)

autonoz said:


> Well that was generous of you. Nice looking lathe, your gonna enjoy getting it up and running.



After looking at what you have done with yours ..... I'm thinking of sending this on to Casa Grande for some sprucing up .....)


----------



## joebiplane (Mar 4, 2013)

notqwik said:


> Just got it off the truck and on a cart ..... guy was asking $325 off of CL ..... I gave him $350 because I felt bad!
> 
> Lot of tooling, spare gears and original parts list!  Looks to be a 1942 model.
> 
> ...


----------



## autonoz (Mar 4, 2013)

notqwik said:


> After looking at what you have done with yours ..... I'm thinking of sending this on to Casa Grande for some sprucing up .....)



Thanks for the kind words. Not sure how far you are going with your new addition, but if you need to strip paint, use aircraft stripper. It is in a blue can and you can get it at O'reilly's. It works in minutes and is cleaned up with water. It works amazingly well. If you need to de-rust anything, use Evaporust. It is 19.99 a gallon at Oreilly's and it also works amazingly well. If you were closer I would gladly give you a hand, but you will get a great deal of pleasure doing it yourself.


----------



## notqwik (Mar 4, 2013)

autonoz said:


> Thanks for the kind words. Not sure how far you are going with your new addition, but if you need to strip paint, use aircraft stripper. It is in a blue can and you can get it at O'reilly's. It works in minutes and is cleaned up with water. It works amazingly well. If you need to de-rust anything, use Evaporust. It is 19.99 a gallon at Oreilly's and it also works amazingly well. If you were closer I would gladly give you a hand, but you will get a great deal of pleasure doing it yourself.



Thanks for the tips, maybe when it warms up I will start restoring/cleaning it up.  I really bought it to make a couple of parts for a custom wood bed I'm making for my daughter.  Had I found this website sooner, I would have had somebody here make them for me!!  

I really wanted one that had legs and a tray, but the price was right on this one so here it is.  Looks like you can find legs and a motor support post on e-bay, but then from what I've seen you will need a different motor bracket also??  I may just learn to love this one the way it is and not worry about a stand.

I do have a question about this one and please excuse my ignorance.  What is the pull out pin (next to the forward/reverse lever) in the head stock for?  I can see it engages two lower gears but I'm unsure of their purpose.  

Thanks!


----------



## pdentrem (Mar 4, 2013)

Oops, looking in the wrong area of the lathe. Most be getting past bedtime.


----------



## autonoz (Mar 4, 2013)

notqwik said:


> What is the pull out pin (next to the forward/reverse lever) in the head stock for?  I can see it engages two lower gears but I'm unsure of their purpose.



I am pretty sure its like mine and it engages the back gears which slows the lathe RPMs down for slower cuts. It should have a pin that when pulled out locks the lever against the head stock so it won't go back in. To disengage you push the pin in before pushing the lever back in. It is on the under side of the lever so feel for it. Also there is probably a pin in the bull gear that has to be pulled out to disengage the bull gear from the pulleys. The bull gear is the big gear on the front of the spindle shaft.


----------



## notqwik (Mar 4, 2013)

autonoz said:


> I am pretty sure its like mine and it engages the back gears which slows the lathe RPMs down for slower cuts. It should have a pin that when pulled out locks the lever against the head stock so it won't go back in. To disengage you push the pin in before pushing the lever back in. It is on the under side of the lever so feel for it. Also there is probably a pin in the bull gear that has to be pulled out to disengage the bull gear from the pulleys. The bull gear is the big gear on the front of the spindle shaft.



Thanks!  I think it is like yours, I found the pin in the bull gear also.  I noticed there are a couple missing teeth in the bull gear, not sure how big of a deal that is?  Just two and right next to each other.


----------



## joebiplane (Mar 6, 2013)

I do have a question about this one and please excuse my ignorance.  What is the pull out pin (next to the forward/reverse lever) in the head stock for?  I can see it engages two lower gears but I'm unsure of their purpose.  

Thanks![/QUOTE]

That " Pin"  engages the back gearing gears..  it is only used after you have disengaged the Bull gear.  DON"T run it until you have seen the corect procedure for using back gears  It belongs in the " extended out " position for normal ( direct drive ) running.  you should NOT be able to push it in until you press the ' spring loaded keeper on the ottom of the knob shaft itself.
joe


----------



## CluelessNewB (Mar 6, 2013)

The pull out knob engages the back gears.  Assuming it is was installed correctly pulling it *out* engages the *back gears*, pushing it *in* is *normal* drive.  There are two steps to using the back gears, that knob and a lock pin on the bull gear.  Normally the lock pin is engaged and the knob is pushed in.  For using the back gear the lock pin is disengaged and the knob is pulled out.  Note that if the knob and gear rack is not installed correctly this may get mixed up (see instruction link below).  

Here is a link to the users manual for the Logan 200:
http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=3353


Instructions for adjusting the shifter rack:
http://lathe.com/ll-group-archive/logan_lathe_back_gears.html


----------



## joebiplane (Mar 11, 2013)

CluelessNewB said:


> The pull out knob engages the back gears.  Assuming it is was installed correctly pulling it *out* engages the *back gears*, pushing it *in* is *normal* drive.  There are two steps to using the back gears, that knob and a lock pin on the bull gear.  Normally the lock pin is engaged and the knob is pushed in.  For using the back gear the lock pin is disengaged and the knob is pulled out.  Note that if the knob and gear rack is not installed correctly this may get mixed up (see instruction link below).
> 
> Here is a link to the users manual for the Logan 200:
> http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=3353
> ...


"
_"*Sac re bleu !"*_   My logan   back gear rod is bass ackwards.......:nono:   When I release the rod keeper  the back gears swing into position...... but had a tendency to kick out in use.   Previous owner installed a latch to keep the knob in the " In " position.Now i know why !

    Consider the day 'Lost' if you don't learn something .

Thanks for the information 
i can't believe it could be reversed  ( but it is still wrong)  but it is possible.....I proved it  :whiteflag:
joe


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Apr 3, 2013)

that is correct, in is normal, (locked) out in back gears engaged. 


CluelessNewB said:


> The pull out knob engages the back gears.  Assuming it is was installed correctly pulling it *out* engages the *back gears*, pushing it *in* is *normal* drive.  There are two steps to using the back gears, that knob and a lock pin on the bull gear.  Normally the lock pin is engaged and the knob is pushed in.  For using the back gear the lock pin is disengaged and the knob is pulled out.  Note that if the knob and gear rack is not installed correctly this may get mixed up (see instruction link below).
> 
> Here is a link to the users manual for the Logan 200:
> http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=3353
> ...



- - - Updated - - -



joebiplane said:


> "
> _*Previous owner installed a latch to keep the knob in the " In " *_position.Now i know why !
> 
> I can't believe it could be reversed  ( but it is still wrong)  but it is possible.....I proved it  :whiteflag:
> joe



thats funny, the PO of mine installed a latch to keep the rod out. 
The little tab in the rod was jammed up, and would not drop down. 
He had modified a hasp for a door/padlock to swing up and hold the Rod out. 
Pretty clever actually. 
I was able to remove the rod and free up the tab.


----------

